# Customs fees for non-permanent resident?



## vmoxa

Hi,

I've been living near Paris year-to-year for 6 years, plan to stay for a few years longer. I wish to purchase a used camera from Japan. It is vintage equipment, made and once popular in Japan, and is impossible to find in France or continental Europe. 

If I were to purchase the camera... how do the customs fees work? How much should I expect to pay on a used item like this as a non-permanent resident? 

To whom do I pay? If the parcel is held until payment of fees, who notifies me and where do I pay?

The camera costs about 400 USD, plus shipping. Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Permanent residency is an immigration thing here in France. If you have lived in France for 6 years and on a one year carte de séjour, you are "resident" for purposes of taxes, customs and everything else. If you purchase a camera from Japan, you will no doubt be assessed for VAT on importation. On both the price you paid plus the shipping charges. If the camera falls within the category of duty-able items, Customs will assess what you owe when the camera arrives and your delivery service will probably require that you pay any charges on delivery - or they'll bill you and then arrange for delivery after they have received payment.


----------



## vmoxa

Thank you, this is not worth the trouble and expense.


----------



## Peasant

vmoxa said:


> I wish to purchase a used camera from Japan. It is vintage equipment, made and once popular in Japan, and is impossible to find in France or continental Europe.
> If I were to purchase the camera... how do the customs fees work? How much should I expect to pay on a used item like this as a non-permanent resident?
> To whom do I pay? If the parcel is held until payment of fees, who notifies me and where do I pay?
> The camera costs about 400 USD, plus shipping. Thank you!


Some things I get from overseas have charges and some don't. It seems to be a crap shoot.

I recently bought an old Nikon F on Ebay from Japan for $375. The listing said that shipping was included (FedEx) but duty and VAT were not so I expected to get hit with charges around 25% upon arrival. Much to my surprise the camera arrived less than a week later with no money due and I have no idea why.

OTOH, a $150 guitar effects pedal from Colorado racked up $40 in customs & VAT fees. I got a email from the shipping company (I think it was UPS) to pay online. I did, package delivered.


----------

